# Anybody mule deer hunt?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just wondering if anybody muledeer hunts
It is the only deer I hunt know, they are a blast to hunt.Whitetail hunting isnt for me, mulies are!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I haven't chased mulies yet. We are still whitetail hunters. I want to get out and try it, but we have a group of 6 that have been hunting together for 13 years.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I hunt mulies first and only choice, but only get drawn every 4 to 5 years. So the other years its whitetail in the second round, which may be more challenging. Access is much easier for mulies (public lands). Access is getting harder each year for whitetails.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mulies are the only deer I apply for. I get drawn about every 2 years, so the years I dont get a tag I just build up preference pionts. alot of the good muledeer spots are getting leased now to. We had 15 sections of land to hunt out west, which my dad has hunted on for the last 17 years just got leased by a bowhuning outfit. It really sucks. But we have a really good back up spot on Gov land. It is a good hour hike to get back into it, and man are there big bucks running around back there. The biggest deer we harvested out of it has grossed 190 BC it was a monster.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Try this site http://www.monstermuleys.com

I GOOFED THE FIRST TIME TRY IT AGAIN. sORRY!!!!!

[ This Message was edited by: zogman on 2002-04-26 19:08 ]

[ This Message was edited by: zogman on 2002-04-26 19:09 ]


----------



## matt's dad (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi, Two of my friends and I are heading to the Medora area to bowhunt Mulies and perhaps pronghorns this Sept. We are Iowa whitetail hunters so this will be entirely new. Does anyone have any advice, things to try, not waste time trying, areas to check out etc. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks Chris


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

There are alott of good bucks around there. Get out early and spot them before they bed down then try to put a stalk on them. Goats will be out during the day so hunt them when the deer are hiding from the sun.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I have always had my best luck finding mulie bucks in small clumps of brush on the hillsides with the wind blowing up the hill. They always want to hop up over the top to escape danger. I like to try to sneak up on them from the top with the wind in my face.

Get good optics and glass.


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

I hunt Desert Mulies , here is a pic of one of my better bucks.










WW


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is my first Archery Desert Mulie.










WW


----------

